# Leigh rtj400 dovetail jig



## flitemedic13 (Oct 8, 2014)

Hey guys, I just ordered a Leigh rtj400 jig yesterday from Highland woodworking. It should be here in a couple of days. Pretty excited about this jig, anyone have any experience with it? I've only seen youtube videos on it and the reviews were sparse as it's a fairly new item. Im hoping I made a good investment as it wasn't cheap. I'm thinking I'll be offloading my rockler box joint jig if this thing works out


----------



## AUSSIE WOOD (Mar 9, 2015)

flitemedic13 said:


> Hey guys, I just ordered a Leigh rtj400 jig yesterday from Highland woodworking. It should be here in a couple of days. Pretty excited about this jig, anyone have any experience with it? I've only seen youtube videos on it and the reviews were sparse as it's a fairly new item. Im hoping I made a good investment as it wasn't cheap. I'm thinking I'll be offloading my rockler box joint jig if this thing works out


I have used one of these, what do you want to know?

It does rely on the guide bush being centred to the router/bit. This is not always as easy as you think, depending on the table used. 

You also need to plan the job around the jig, the other Leigh jigs with the adjustable fingers can accommodate any width timber, this jig determines the width of timber used.


----------



## flitemedic13 (Oct 8, 2014)

I guess just wanting piece of mind that I made the right purchase and if anyone has any tips or issues with it during setup or usage, just so little info on it out there other than the usual company promo videos


----------



## flitemedic13 (Oct 8, 2014)

And yea I definitely need to read a few threads and vids about centering the router to the plate..I have a new setup table and router and have yet to do that. Any help on threads or vids to watch about that would be greatly appreciated as well.


----------



## KC10201 (Feb 24, 2016)

Any update on the RTJ400? I'm thinking of getting one and would like to hear more. There doesn't seem to be that much talk about it? Or maybe I'm just missing it. Thanks!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Chad if you click on someone's user name and go to their profile you'll see "Statistics" on a menu bar. Click on it and you'll see all posts or threads by that person as well as last activity. He was last on here on 10-08-15 so he might not see this but if you get 6 more posts you'll be able to PM him and hopefully get a response that way.


----------

